#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Programming >  >  Do all HTML tags have end tag?

## Moana

Hello Guys,

HTML tags are the hidden keywords within a web page that define how your web browser must format and display the content.
Most tags must have two parts an opening and a closing part.


I have a doubt do every HTML tags have end tag?

----------


## Shana

> Hello Guys,
> 
> HTML tags are the hidden keywords within a web page that define how your web browser must format and display the content.
> Most tags must have two parts an opening and a closing part.
> 
> 
> I have a doubt do every HTML tags have end tag?


Most of the time, yes! But some like <hr>(horizontal line) and <br> (break)don't need a closing tag. They work just fine as they are.

----------


## Lorraine

> Hello Guys,
> 
> HTML tags are the hidden keywords within a web page that define how your web browser must format and display the content.
> Most tags must have two parts an opening and a closing part.
> 
> 
> I have a doubt do every HTML tags have end tag?


.
Most of all html tags have end tags! But tags like

<img> for image<input><br> or </br> though it is deprecated self-closing tags mostly render properly with the browser even if they are not closed. But when you are coding you should follow best coding practices. So it is something good you follow in coding.

----------

